# Quit My Job



## Tibeau (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,I've been living with IBS-D for around 10 years now and I am only 20. I went to University for the first time this year and the whole year went great. Ever since I came back home in April however I have been suffering with daily diarrhea. Early this month I quit my job because I could not handle working with the constant pain and worrying about needing to go to the washroom. I have another job lined up for July, but I worry about how my stomach will behave itself. I was just wondering how people deal with diarrhea and working? I need help because I can't keep sitting around not making money when I have to pay for my University.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

dfg


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

This is an issue that I have been dealing with over the summer. I'm 21 years old now. I have been working since I was 16. This last year I even had 3 job at one time. I enjoy working and having something to do. But since around march my IBS symptoms have been almost non-stop. I haven't gotten a break from them at all and it's draining me. The 2 jobs I was at in the spring I had to leave because of how horrible I was feeling. My employers were all understanding about it all, but I was missing sooooo much work because of how sick I was all the time. So I left my jobs and moved back to my mothers for the summer, in hopes that the time to rest and recoup would do me some good. Unfortunately my symptoms have only increased since then..it's driving me crazy not working. I'm going back to school in the fall, and classes start in a month. I was very excited about it, but now I'm dreading that I will be sick in class, or have to miss classes from feeling sick. I don't want to have to run out of my class just to go to the bathroom...I really feel like I'm running out of options because I don't want to be on any medications. Every med I've tried so far has only given me even more horrible symptoms and side effects. I am currently trying encapsulated peppermint oil for my bowel spasms and L-Glutamine for my D. I just started it the other day, so I haven't noticed a change yet. Has anyone else tried either of these with success?


----------



## Ckpsyc (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Hope4Health,I can completely agree with you and understand what you mean. Since I was 15 I was working nonstop. A full if not more work week constantly. 5-7 days a week like it was nothing. I loved to work. I used to pick up shifts all the time from other coworkers and then one day that all changed. I went from loving to work to fretting over how my body would react. I was not nervous to go to work because I loved my job, but I was nervous that I would get sick while there. It came to a point where I would have to call out of work while on my way there because symptoms would start up or because I just didn’t feel well. After a month of this I finally called my boss and resigned because I thought it was unfair of me constantly calling out sick and screwing up their schedules. I worked in a restaurant by the way. Since last August 2012, I have been unemployed. I am thinking about trying to claim disability so I can have some form of income, but feel bad to do so. I have also begun trying to get my real estate license because that is a job that you can earn money and work at your own pace. There are no set hours, etc. I think this is probably the best form of a job for someone who suffers like use.My IBS came out of the blue. I got sick one week, really drunk the next, and then the cramps, bloating, gas, and D began suddenly. No one knew what was the problem until about November or December of 2012 that I was diagnosed with IBS-D. Since then I have tried numerous medicines and they all seem to work, but the symptoms begin again or perhaps its just the anxiety of leaving the house that causes these problems now? However, all I can say is to try some medicines and see if they work for you or to find a job where you can work on your own time and not suffer through a 9-5 job.I am with you on not liking medications much. I take mine only when I leave the house for extended periods, but the fear of something happening starts up symptoms no matter what. I’d be interested to know how your peppermint oil and other options are working our for you so far. If anyone else has any suggestions, I would be more than pleased to hear them.Also I have tried hypnosis, but I guess I just don’t believe in it or I just can’t be taken under because I went once and then never went again because I felt the same after and really didn’t believe in the doctor that did it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Actually, clinical hypnotherapy can be very effective for reducing or eliminating IBS symptoms and the panic and anxiety that goes with it - however, in order for it to work, the protocol needs to be for IBS and gut-specific - and you have to stick with the entire amount of sessions required, it isnt an overnight thing, not for everyone, but it really has helped the vast majority of folks who have tried it - including myself, and I was almost housebound - take a peek at the links below for more info - happy to answer any questions - there IS hope.


----------

